# Get back the Moto Blur home launcher on roms without it (not for CM4DX, MIUI, etc...)



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

A few people have asked how I did it, so here goes.

Before CM4DX, I was running [ROM] ApeX V2.0.0 Release Candidate (RC2) (6/11/2011), but I didn't really like the home launcher that was included. So, not to be deterred, I went about trying to get the Blur home launcher back on my phone.

Note: This will only work on roms that are based off Moto's gingerbread release for the Droid X. I only ever tried with Apex, but it should work with any of Moto's gingerbread based roms for the Droid X, such as Liberty etc.

First thing you will need is a copy of Moto's Blurhome.apk, and you should use the version from whichever revision of GB your rom was built on (.596, .595, .588, .591, .602, .605, etc ) and your on your own finding copies of those files.

Place the blurhome.apk on your SD card and you should be able to install it like any other app.

Next, I used Home Switcher from the market, here: https://market.android.com/details?id=ymst.android.homeswitcher&feature=search_result

However, it would not work which left me scratching my head.

Then it hit me, I used the Droid 2 bootstrapper to get into recovery and under the advanced options, chose to fix permissions. After rebooting the phone and trying home switcher again it worked. I was running Apex 2.0 with Moto's Blur home launcher. :smile3:

Your mileage may vary. It's your phone, I don't have any control over what you do to it. Proceed with caution.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

this is very good to know. that was alway my major problem with liberty and others. 
but i'd have to leave MIUI for this, and that may take awhile lol

but thanks bro, good to know


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

dude! you are the man! thank you very much!:smile3::smile3::smile3:


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

What does Fix Permissions do? Does it just set the correct permission on the files like you can do with root explorer? I've been trying to get the Blur Media Dock to work on Apex...copied the Dock and DockService apks back into system apps, but launching them does nothing. Perhaps I'll try fix permissions.

Edit: Tried this in hopes of getting the Dock to work since I'm guessing they're tied together. I copied the apk to system/apps (couldn't just install like you said), verified it was installed, fixed permissions, and it still doesn't work


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Where did you get the BlurHome.apk linked in the OP? It's not the same as the one that comes from the stock GB rom, which explains why that one is installable. I tried again with that apk, and I got the Blur Home to launcher for a second, but then the stock launcher immediately took over again and I haven't been able to get it to launch at all again.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Apex creator , Fabolous, put out a zip with all the blur files he stripped out of apex. You can find it here: http://www.mediafire.com/?myr6vl14ohpccdc

Hope this helps some of you.

His post on the matter is here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...te-(RC2)-(6-11-2011)&p=296&viewfull=1#post296


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I've used that for other apps, but the BlurHome provided there isn't the same one as the one in the OP. Different file size, and the one in the OP is installable whereas the other isn't. I just want the Media Dock to work and I'm thinking I need the Blur Home to accomplish that...


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok so i'm trying to install the blur dialer, and i did what Fab said to to do in terminal emulator. So after typing everything in I get this and I don't know what to do next.
"usage: cp [-Rfhip] src target:
cp [-Rfhip src1 ... srcN directory"


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Great job! This worked for me, instead of using Home Switcher which I can't stand, I used Moto Home Fix from the market.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

gt1989 said:


> ok so i'm trying to install the blur dialer, and i did what Fab said to to do in terminal emulator. So after typing everything in I get this and I don't know what to do next.
> "usage: cp [-Rfhip] src target:
> cp [-Rfhip src1 ... srcN directory"


Fab also said in his post that these might not all work. I was just sharing this post to let everyone know how I got the home launcher to work for me. At the time I really didn't care about any of the other Moto stuff being back on my phone.



Detonation said:


> I've used that for other apps, but the BlurHome provided there isn't the same one as the one in the OP. Different file size, and the one in the OP is installable whereas the other isn't. I just want the Media Dock to work and I'm thinking I need the Blur Home to accomplish that...


The link I provided is the blurhome.apk from is from the .zip that Fab provided. I just pulled it out to share with all of you. I don't know why the file size would be different.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to have this launcher on CM7......is that possible on 2nd init?


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wondering, why does this not work in MIUI of CM7? Is it a kernel issue?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

They are pure aosp (or at least built on it) and stock launcher is blur and requires the blue framework. could be a different reason but tours what I've heard so far


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah the note in the op clearly states you need to be on the moto blur framework. aosp simply won't work unless you were to dump all the proprietary libs & bits into it, at which point you'd just have the blur framework again


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

zoe said:


> yeah the note in the op clearly states you need to be on the moto blur framework. aosp simply won't work unless you were to dump all the proprietary libs & bits into it, at which point you'd just have the blur framework again


Exactly. Thank you

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx nightlies!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Too bad; I really like the app launcher of stock launcher; throwing apps into groups is lovely.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

anyone know if this would work on MIUI with the gb kernel?


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Flipfreak said:


> anyone know if this would work on MIUI with the gb kernel?


No. It will not.

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx-gb nightlies!


----------

